# Women are smarter than men.



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Women Are Smarter Than Men - Science News - redOrbit

As if it wasn't obvious. No wonder they can never win an argument. Man logic.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, but it's too bad we own pretty much EVERYTHING!

JK! Don't kill me!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

well if its on the net it must be true!

guy just let them think what they want!!!!

the truth will come out in each and every relationship.

not many women inventers though.

and thats no joke!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

The average woman is .03% smarter than the average man? Kudos, I guess.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

wow this is baiting lol


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

kipani said:


> Women Are Smarter Than Men - Science News - redOrbit
> 
> As if it wasn't obvious. No wonder they can never win an argument. Man logic.


^^:rofl:
Welcome back Kipani!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Women are smarter than men.......

Hmmm......


Women are smarter than men.......


Hmmm......


You know maybe if I say it enough to myself it will somehow spontaneously become true......isn't that the way women make something true?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Um, SOME women are smarter than men, just as SOME men are smarter than women. I've met dumb ones on both sides.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Um, SOME women are smarter than men, just as SOME men are smarter than women. I've met dumb ones on both sides.


Amen.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Um, SOME women are smarter than men, just as SOME men are smarter than women. I've met dumb ones on both sides.


Case in point.....Woman calls 911 for cigarette delivery | koaa.com | Colorado Springs | Pueblo |
:rofl:


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> well if its on the net it must be true!
> 
> guy just let them think what they want!!!!
> 
> ...


There are a myriad of reasons why there are not many women inventors. That doesn't mean women are not as smart.

I'm with TRBE some women and men are smart and some aren't and many people are smart in different ways that don't get counted.

For instance my ex, whilst he was not book smart could fix just about anything, has a very clever mechanical brain, but talk about world issues and you hit a blank.

I have known people who were so clever at dealing with children, even the most difficult child was putty in their hands. 

So many examples of hidden smartz. 

I think people see what they want to see really, and discount the rest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

joe kidd said:


> Case in point.....Woman calls 911 for cigarette delivery | koaa.com | Colorado Springs | Pueblo |
> :rofl:


Yup but let's not trot out examples of genders doing dumb things. Bottom line, stupidity isn't gender specific.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yup but let's not trot out examples of genders doing dumb things. Bottom line, stupidity isn't gender specific.


Yeah saw this on the local news and it stuck me funny.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

*LittleDeer* said:


> There are a myriad of reasons why there are not many women inventors. That doesn't mean women are not as smart.
> 
> I'm with TRBE some women and men are smart and some aren't and many people are smart in different ways that don't count.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

My mother always told me I was the smartest child she had ever known, she called it “scary smart”, she also said that I didn’t have the “common sense that god gave a fence post”.

So yeah, there are different kinds of “smart” and some are more useful than others.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> When Mr. Flynn studied the IQs of women in Australia, he found men and women were almost identical.


Guess Aussie women are the exception, they are as stupid as us men! Yay


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> well if its on the net it must be true!
> 
> guy just let them think what they want!!!!
> 
> ...


Actually, there are quite a few of them  :-

Circular saw - Tabitha Babbitt 1812
Computer program - Augusta Ada Byron 1842
Submarine lamp and telescope - Sarah Mather 1845
Beehive - Thiphena Hornbrook 1861
Improved locomotive wheels - Mary Jane Montgomery 1864
Paper-bag-making machine - Margaret Knight 1871
Dishwasher - Josephine Cochran 1872
Zigzag sewing machine - Helen Blanchard 1873
Globes - Ellen Fitz 1875
Locomotive Oil burner chimney - Mary Walton 1879
Oil burner - Amanda Jones 1880
Elevated railway - Mary Walton 1881
Portable screen summer house - Nettie Rood 1882
Alphabet blocks - Adeline D. T. Whitney 1882
Life raft - Maria Beaseley 1882
Fire escape - Anna Connelly 1887
Rolling pin - Catherine Deiner 1891
Ironing board - Sarah Boone 1892
Car heater - Margaret Wilcox 1893
Suspenders - Laura Cooney 1896
Medical syringe - Letitia Geer 1899
Street-cleaning machine - Florence Parpart 1900
Windshield wiper - Mary Anderson 1903
Rotary engine - Margaret Knight 1904
Refrigerator - Florence Parpart 1914
Electric hot water heater - Ida Forbes 1917
Grain storage bin - Lizzie D!ckelman 1920
Chocolate-chip cookies - Ruth Wakefield 1930
Disposable diaper Marion Donovan 1950
Direct and return mailing envelope - Beulah Henry 1962
Kevlar, a steel-like fiber used in radial tires, crash helmets, and bulletproof vests - Stephanie Kwolek 1966
Feedback control for data processing - Erna Hoover 1971
Drinking fountain device - Laurene O'Donnell 1985
Canister vacuum - Nancy Perkins 1987

One must bear in mind, too, that until the late 1800s, patents were not granted to women, but had to be filed in their husband's or father's names...


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Guess Aussie women are the exception, they are as stupid as us men! Yay


:rofl:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife is smarter than me but I believe I have a bit more wisdom than she does. Maybe.......................


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Everyone has their own unique talents. I find that I am much smarter in some things and my wife is smarter in others. Together we rock. Take us apart and we are like a motorcycle missing a wheel but together we are like a well oiled machine. I appreciate her, she appreciates me and BOOM happiness!


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> My mother always told me I was the smartest child she had ever known, she called it “scary smart”, she also said that I didn’t have the “common sense that god gave a fence post”.
> 
> Lol, my momused to say the same thing about me when I was a child. I did have good grades, and my IQ then came out a little above average, but I think she exxagerated. My nephew is a very smart little boy and his mom wonders at how "bright" he is. Guess all moms think their children is the smartest/ prettiest...
> 
> ...


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd agree that the average woman is smarter than the average male, but men are overrepresented in both the top and bottom strata of the IQ spectrum.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

Red Sonja said:


> My mother always told me I was the smartest child she had ever known, she called it “scary smart”, she also said that I didn’t have the “common sense that god gave a fence post”.
> 
> So yeah, there are different kinds of “smart” and some are more useful than others.


I think all moms think their children are the smartest and most beautiful.:smthumbup:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife is at home, doing whatever, while I endured a four hour meeting at work today.

So I'd have to say that the OP has a point.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

George529 said:


> Well, I know we do have female geniuses, but most of the time they don't go into fields such as engineering where they could really shine. Women want more security than money on average. Hence why you see so few female entrepreneurs. Many fields can have great rewards but at great risk as well, something that, relatively speaking women aren't going to do compared to men.


There are a few of us. Entrepreneur, engineer, inventor, hold several patents, famous for something. 

Later on, I will talk about my theory on why women don't stand out more.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

George529 said:


> Well, I know we do have female geniuses, but most of the time they don't go into fields such as engineering where they could really shine. Women want more security than money on average. Hence why you see so few female entrepreneurs. Many fields can have great rewards but at great risk as well, something that, relatively speaking women aren't going to do compared to men.


Socially awkward genius men seem to have less problem spending whole chunks of their lives in windowless physics and engineering labs in the basements of universities and corporations. That's where geniuses are made. Yes, they're brainiacs to begin with, but they don't master their fields without putting in countless hours in the lab. It's rare for someone to just come up with a technical invention out of the blue. 

In my time at university I think men outnumbered women in the labs (graduate work) at least five to one. Undergrad physics and engineering courses were more evenly balanced. I think the upshot is that women don't gravitate toward that kind of life as much as men. 

On a not unrelated note, the beautiful actress who played Catwoman, Julie Newmar, has a patent or two. It isnt highly technical but it is inventive. Smart and beautiful!

http://www.google.com/patents/US391...a=X&ei=q6cmUZf1FoOY2AXG_YHwDw&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAA


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Men and women's brains develop differently to suit different purposes. Someone's intelligence is not such a simple concept once you really study the subject and try to measure it.

Generally, men are more adept at spatial and mathematical reasoning and women are more linguistic and social. This should only be thought of as a distribution where any one individual could potentially be anywhere on that distribution. It's not cut and dried. 

Also, as girls mature faster and develop their brains earlier there is likely an inherent bias in the education system that creates within a struggling young boy (potentially intelligent but not yet developed) a self-concept of stupidity and academic failure. Look up work by Leonard Sax. These self-images are shown to be persistent and combined with the social pressures that exist in modern culture for boys precisely NOT to try, you get many young men turning away from academic efforts while girls do not feel this pressure.

I saw this with many guys entering junior high / high school. I saw it in myself as I was among the smartest in the class yet often put in very little effort. It wasn't until later in life when I was removed from the negative peer influences that I started really applying myself and ended up with a 3.98 honours degree in economics and business.

The issue is way too complicated for you to get any decent treatment from a stupid internet article spurred by what I see as an ever constant undertone throughout society that is driven by feminism to put men down and elevate women above them. (note: not equality to men, superiority) 

For example: just imagine this article was written the other way around. 'It seems men ARE smarter than women. But we already knew that' . Just imagine the outcry... in fact an article like that would never be written. Feminism is HUGE in politics.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Rosalind Franklin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you look at the work of women Like Franklin, who's ideas were stolen we get an idea of how even in recent history women were not credited for their work.

Many men were credited for their wives inventions throughout history. 

Other reasons were that women were greatly discouraged from further education, with very few women attending universities.

Onther reason is after having children the burden statistically speaking still falls mostly to women making most workplaces unfriendly to women, especially those that require long hours etc.

If lots of women had a wife at home or more flexible family friendly workplaces or money to fund their research who knows what they could invent.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

ValkyriePrincess said:


> Isn't this pretty obvious? Women are not ego-driven like men and we wouldn't have wars and conflicts like our ego/testosterone-driven counterparts love to start all the time.
> 
> We'd just talk about things and solve issues in a calm collected manner.


Margaret Thatcher


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

ValkyriePrincess said:


> Isn't this pretty obvious? Women are not ego-driven like men and we wouldn't have wars and conflicts like our ego/testosterone-driven counterparts love to start all the time.
> 
> We'd just talk about things and solve issues in a calm collected manner.


Where's the dislike button? Go visit the infidelity threads and see the most evil twisted human beings alive act out their vengeance through deceit and manipulation. I'm talking about the WW's.

Also, in a combined study of over 100,000 couples or so in their 20's about domestic violence, it was conclusively found that women are most definitely the aggressors regarding physical violence. They are more likely to strike, bite, scratch, hit with objects and use weapons than their male partners AND more likely to do it without physical provocation from their partners. Female on male violence is grossly under-reported. Haven't you heard the term 'Hell hath no fury like the wrath of a woman scorned' ? It didn't come from nowhere you know.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd prefer all the half-joking nonsense that spurs this so-called war of the sexes to end. We are equal and different. We should not be performing reverse discrimination against men in order to protect women or vice versa. There are human rights not women's rights and men's rights. WTH. it's so dumb. These articles do nothing positive for either sex.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

ValkyriePrincess said:


> Isn't this pretty obvious? Women are not ego-driven like men and we wouldn't have wars and conflicts like our ego/testosterone-driven counterparts love to start all the time.
> 
> We'd just talk about things and solve issues in a calm collected manner.


Interesting choice of user name for someone who makes the statement above.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Just from the title, I'm smart enough not to venture into these waters, so I want SOME credit for my gender, thanx.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

ValkyriePrincess said:


> Isn't this pretty obvious? Women are not ego-driven like men and we wouldn't have wars and conflicts like our ego/testosterone-driven counterparts love to start all the time.
> 
> We'd just talk about things and solve issues in a calm collected manner.


I know im late to this party but this statement is one I completely disagree with. Most of the females I knew growing up did not calmly solve issues or talk about things. They spread rumors, started drama, screamed, punched, kicked, pulled hair, threw things, stole, blameshifted, decived, manipulated, used, ect. Ego, conflict, and violence is NOT gender specific.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> I'd prefer all the half-joking nonsense that spurs this so-called war of the sexes to end. We are equal and different. We should not be performing reverse discrimination against men in order to protect women or vice versa. There are human rights not women's rights and men's rights. WTH. it's so dumb. These articles do nothing positive for either sex.


I completely agree with this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Gaia said:


> I know im late to this party but this statement is one I completely disagree with. Most of the females I knew growing up did not calmly solve issues or talk about things. They spread rumors, started drama, screamed, punched, kicked, pulled hair, threw things, stole, blameshifted, decived, manipulated, used, ect. Ego, conflict, and violence is NOT gender specific.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeah!
Why else do so many women tell me they prefer guys as mates :rofl:

So THERE hehehe


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Women and men are equally smart and stupid. The educational system steers girls in one direction while steering boys in another. We can all do the same intellectual work, we just need to get out of the gender roles a bit.

Also, women were not credited for their inventions at one time, they had to file for patents in their husband's or father's name. Thank goodness we have come a long way from that:smthumbup:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

ValkyriePrincess said:


> Isn't this pretty obvious? Women are not ego-driven like men and we wouldn't have wars and conflicts like our ego/testosterone-driven counterparts love to start all the time.
> 
> We'd just talk about things and solve issues in a calm collected manner.


You just haven't been b*tched slapped enough. Get out there and collect some more data.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm supporting some research right now on women and entrepreneurship and venture capital. I think if there is still research going on in this field, we can be sure that the question has not yet been answered sufficiently. Being intelligent is knowing when to keep answering the question. This research is being worked on by both men and women...who cares who is smarter...or in what way. The key to societal improvement is for everyone to specialize in their niche and to collaborate, communicate and to contribute.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe some women are smarter than me. But i've never met one that jumps higher than me. Score one for the dudes!

I know how highly intelligent some women are. Which makes me sad because of the emotional outburst a lot of women are prone to. Aren't they smarter than that?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao think of it this way. Emotional outbursts can be equivilant to a system overload. No amount of intelligence is invincible to emotion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wouldn't disagree. Each sex has different skills but probably women's planning, detail orientation, inclination to get help and acknowledge errors, makes them better in more endeavors.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I wanted to marry someone smarter than me.
I did, but it wasn't what I expected.
He used his intelligence malevolently.
It's not what you got, it's what you do with it.
And apparently it is not gender specific...my example just happened to be a 'he.'


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Men do not just think with thier brains.

In all seriousness women tend to be more multi-tasking while men tend to be more focused and do things in phases. The combination of these skills can be quite powerful. The thing it though to deal with very complex issues require levels of abstraction to deal with components. So this is somewhat of an Engineering advatage. While running many paralell projects takes serious multi-tasking and context switching.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> Men do not just think with thier brains.


Was the misspelling meant to further the point? You know I love ya.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Well, I wanted to marry someone smarter than me.
> I did, but it wasn't what I expected.
> He used his intelligence malevolently.
> It's not what you got, it's what you do with it.
> And apparently it is not gender specific...my example just happened to be a 'he.'


I think we all want someone smart. But I think people assume that if someone has a high intellect then they will be reasonable, responsible, rational, and we won't have to tell them how to love us. It sometimes doesn't workout that way. But damn! Shouldn't it?! I mean... How the fck can you get a 4.0 gpa, speak multiple languages fluently, grasp complex equations and formulas but have no idea how to have a great relationship?? That's something I think about.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Was the misspelling meant to further the point? You know I love ya.


Dislexia is an indicator of soemthing.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I love smart women. Which women below are smart?

Shira Lazar looks kinda hot here too.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Red Sonja said:
> 
> 
> > My mother always told me I was the smartest child she had ever known, she called it “scary smart”, she also said that I didn’t have the “common sense that god gave a fence post”.
> ...


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

It depend on situation, I think both are smart on their particular fields, Caring on family and children the Ladies are smarter then men and outside problems are I think men can handle better.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Chillymorn, I keep on reading your name as ChillyNorm!!
I'm as bright as the next man!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

I like being around and working with smart people. Being around dumb people is rather painful. I don't have much patience.

I've been fortunate to work with smart people. Sadly when you walk out the door and get on a public train, the surrounding IQ drops about 40 points.


----------

